# R9 390 8GB kein Strom?



## Siimazou (10. Februar 2019)

Moin Community,

ich wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand hier für mich einen Tipp hat... 

Habe eine R9 390, eingebaut und angeschlossen... Kein Bild... 

Lüfter drehen nicht... Und auch der BIOS Schalter leuchtet nicht... 

Netzteil ist richtig angeschlossen und mMn ausreichend dimensioniert (620W BQ Straight Power 9)...

Verzweifle grade etwas...


----------



## evilgrin68 (10. Februar 2019)

Willkommen

Neue Karte oder Gebraucht? Restliche Hardware? Vorher war schon eine Karte verbaut? Welcher "leuchtende BIOS Schalter"? Stromanschlüsse der Karte sind gesteckt? Monitor an Grafikkarte angeschlossen?

So viele Fragen. Mehr Grundinformationen wären hilfreich. Danke.

Lüfter drehen eventuell nicht wegen Zero-Fan-Modus. Können wir aber nicht sagen weil genauer Kartentyp nicht genannt wird.


----------



## Tolotos66 (10. Februar 2019)

Meine 390 hatte 2x8 Pin (6+2). Stecken die denn komplett drin und eingerastet?
Gruß T.


----------



## Siimazou (10. Februar 2019)

Oh ok my fault...

Also System:
Asus TUF B450M GAMING 
Ryzen 5 2600 
2x8GB Corsair Vengance LP 
Samsung Evo 970 / 860 / 850
Sapphire R9 390
BeQuiet Straight Power 9 620W 

Im System lief vorher eine R9 380X und diese läuft auch jetzt wieder. Die R9 390 ist gebraucht gekauft worden. Soll laut Aussage des vorherigen Eigners auch funktionieren. Habe leider keine Möglichkeit die Karte in einem anderen PC zu testen.

Strom etc. ist alles angeschlossen.


----------



## Aerni (10. Februar 2019)

du rüstest von ner 380x auf die 390 gebraucht auf? sorry aber das hat sich ja mal gelohnt. und wahrscheinlich haste ne defekte gekauft.


----------



## Siimazou (10. Februar 2019)

Ob sich das lohnt lassen wir mal so im Raume stehen. Ich brauchte nur die 8GB VRAM... Und meine R9 380X hat leider nen Lagerschaden an den Lüftern, welcher sich bei höheren Temperaturen bemerkbar macht.


----------



## evilgrin68 (10. Februar 2019)

Wenn du Fehler deinerseits und deiner Hardware ausschliessen kannst, wird die Karte wohl doch nicht so in Ordnung sein, wie der Verkäufer angiebt.


----------



## Siimazou (10. Februar 2019)

Habe ich fast befürchtet... Hatte erst das NT im Verdacht weil es ja schon etwas betagter ist... Wollte mich aber vor Neukauf vergewissern dass es auch daran liegt. Scheint aktuell aber nicht der Fall zu sein.


----------



## evilgrin68 (10. Februar 2019)

Ein altes Netzteil darf man auch mal Austauschen. Gerade wenn man damit, wie du, aktuelle Hardware versorgt. Die technischen Ansprüche an eine stabile Spannungsversorgung sind seitens der Hardware gestiegen.


----------



## Siimazou (10. Februar 2019)

Da geb ich dir vollkommen recht. ABER wenn ich die Kohle nicht ausgeben muss dann würde ich das auch mal sein lassen...

Zumal ich vermute (gerne korrigieren) dass die Karte ja trotzdem anspringen müsste. Wenn das NT zu schwach wäre müsste es sich ja ausschalten.

Aber der PC fährt im Hintergrund komplett hoch... Nur halt kein Bild und kein Mucks von der Karte...

Mit der R9 380X alles kein Thema...


----------



## evilgrin68 (10. Februar 2019)

Mal im abgesicherten Modus gestartet? Nicht das ein Treiberproblem die Grafikkarte behindert. Kann auch passieren wenn man AMD gegen AMD tauscht.


----------



## Chinaquads (10. Februar 2019)

Siimazou schrieb:


> Da geb ich dir vollkommen recht. ABER wenn ich die Kohle nicht ausgeben muss dann würde ich das auch mal sein lassen...



Aha, da kennt sich einer mit Netzteilen wohl aus.

Siehst du eine POST Screen ?


----------



## Siimazou (10. Februar 2019)

Nein ich sehe keinen Post Screen... Aber der PC fährt im Hintergrund komplett hoch. Definitiv.

Ob ich mich mit Netzteilen auskenne oder nicht... Ich möchte vor einem teuren Neukauf halt gerne wissen ob ein Kauf ein Problem beseitigen kann.


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. Februar 2019)

Siimazou schrieb:


> meine R9 380X hat leider nen Lagerschaden an den Lüftern, welcher sich bei höheren Temperaturen bemerkbar macht.


 Ist für 30.- EUR repariert.
Wenn man es selber machen kann, kostet es fast nichts.

Die R9 390 braucht schon richtig Strom.
Wenn den das Netzteil nicht liefern kann, bleibt sie eben aus.

Man könnte evtl. mal die Wärmeleitpaste wechseln.


----------



## abfackler (10. Februar 2019)

Jungs das Netzteil ist ein Straight power 9.
Dass liefert sicher genug Leistung, und ist auch nicht zu alt.

Es wird dir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben als die Radeon in einem anderem System zu testen um einen Defekt der Karte auszuschliessen.

L.G
Abfackler


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. Februar 2019)

abfackler schrieb:


> Jungs das Netzteil ist ein Straight power 9.
> Dass liefert sicher genug Leistung, und ist auch nicht zu alt.


 Ich weiß nicht, was bei Dir "alt" bedeutet.
Das Netzteil kann bis zu 8 Jahre alt sein und das ist alt, gerade für ein Netzteil.


----------



## Torben456 (10. Februar 2019)

Ich wollte es gerade sagen, was habt ihr mit dem Netzteil für Probleme? Als die R9 390 rauskam war das E9 ziemlich aktuell, also sehe ich da keine Probleme, vor allem nicht in der reinen Wattleistung.


----------



## Dragon AMD (10. Februar 2019)

Das Straight power 9 ist gruppenreguliert.

Das könnte schon ein Problem sein,es kommt darauf an was noch dran hängt.

Es könnte auch sein das das Netzteil mit den neuen stromsparfunktionen Probleme hat.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Siimazou (10. Februar 2019)

Das hat es in der Tat. Sobald ich die Stromsparfunktionen von der CPU anwerfe verweigert sich der PC...


----------



## Siimazou (10. Februar 2019)

Sollte (!) es ein neues NT werden...

Muss es ein BQ Dark Power Pro 11 550W werden oder "reicht" ein BQ Pure Power 11 600W? Preisunterschied sind über 50 Euro...


----------



## Tolotos66 (10. Februar 2019)

Siimazou schrieb:


> Sollte (!) es ein neues NT werden...
> 
> Muss es ein BQ Dark Power Pro 11 550W werden oder "reicht" ein BQ Pure Power 11 600W? Preisunterschied sind über 50 Euro...



Da gibt es auch noch was dazwischen: 550 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 500W | Mindfactory.de 
Gruß T.


----------



## Dragon AMD (10. Februar 2019)

Pure power reicht auch da es auch alle neuen schutzschaltungen hat und auch mit neuer hardware funktioniert.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Siimazou (10. Februar 2019)

Ist dabei "reicht" eher "naja kann man machen" oder "das ist technisch sinnvoll"?


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. Februar 2019)

Siimazou schrieb:


> Ist dabei "reicht" eher "naja kann man machen" oder "das ist technisch sinnvoll"?


Willst Du ein Netzteil kaufen oder sollen wir Dir erst noch schnell die Funktionsweise des Eintaktwandlers aufdröseln?


----------



## Siimazou (10. Februar 2019)

Es ist schade dass man nicht einfach mal ne meines Erachtens nach normale Frage stellen kann ohne direkt Antworten zu erhaschen welche der Sache nicht dienlich sind...

Nein man muss mir nicht die Funktionsweise eines Eintaktwandlers erläutern.

Da ich aus den Beschreibungen der Netzteile nicht herauslesen konnte ob diese gruppenreguliert sind oder nicht habe ich die o.g. Frage gestellt.

Sollte man dies nicht erkannt haben bitte ich dies zu entschuldigen. 

Laut Angabe von Sapphire benötigt die R9 390 26A per 8Pin Anschluss... Kommt mir persönlich etwas hoch vor aber ich hinterfrage das nicht. 

Ebenfalls die Angabe eines 750W NT scheint mir zu hoch bei knapp über 260W Aufnahme... 

Werde wohl die Karte einmal strippen und die Sicherungen durchmessen. Sollte sich dabei herausstellen dass dort etwas nicht stimmt sehe ich mich durchaus in der Lage die Bauteile zu wechseln. 

Ein Backen wie es oft erwähnt wird käme auch in Frage. Allerdings würde ich dies in einer Dampfphase machen unter Zuhilfenahme von entsprechendem Flussmittel.


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. Februar 2019)

Siimazou schrieb:


> Nein man muss mir nicht die Funktionsweise eines Eintaktwandlers erläutern..


 Weshalb fragst Du dann uns Unwissende?



> Sollte sich dabei herausstellen dass dort etwas nicht stimmt sehe ich mich durchaus in der Lage die Bauteile zu wechseln.


 Welche Bauteile willst Du denn wechseln und mit welcher Methode?



> Werde wohl die Karte einmal strippen und die Sicherungen durchmessen.


 Die Karte hat aber keine Sicherungen.


> Laut Angabe von Sapphire benötigt die R9 390 26A per 8Pin Anschluss...  Kommt mir persönlich etwas hoch vor aber ich hinterfrage das nicht.


 26 * 12 = 312.
Passt so.


----------



## Siimazou (10. Februar 2019)

Die Karte selbst hat Sicherungen. Jeweils im Eingangsbereich der 8Pin Anschlüsse und am PCIE Steckplatz befindet sich ebenfalls ne Sicherung.

Diese Sicherungen können mittels Multimeter auf Durchgang geprüft werden.


----------



## Siimazou (12. Februar 2019)

So habe die Karte gestrippt...

Erstes aus auffällig ist: die Karte wurde bereits gestrippt. Es fehlte eine Schraube am Slotblech. Nächste Auffälligkeit: es wurde die WLP getauscht... Nur viel zu wenig davon und definitiv nicht die originale von Sapphire. 

Habe die Sicherungen durchgemessen... Die Eingangssicherung am PCIE Stecker (also da wo Saft vom Board kommt) ist durch. Habe dann sekundärseitig gegen Masse gemessen... Nix.

Werde die Sicherung kaufen und austauschen... Berichte dann weiter...


----------



## AudiLaddi (8. November 2021)

Siimazou schrieb:


> So habe die Karte gestrippt...
> 
> Erstes aus auffällig ist: die Karte wurde bereits gestrippt. Es fehlte eine Schraube am Slotblech. Nächste Auffälligkeit: es wurde die WLP getauscht... Nur viel zu wenig davon und definitiv nicht die originale von Sapphire.
> 
> ...



Hab dasselbe Problem  nur an den positionen NF 1206 und NF 1203

Nur leider finde ich die Sicherungen nicht

Falls dich noch daran erinnern kannst,  wär es super wenn mir sagen könntest wonach ich suchen muss


----------

